
GlobalFoundries Puts 7nm on Hold - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/gf-puts-7nm-on-hold/
======
T-A
> As a result of GlobalFoundries’ announcement, there are only three foundries
> that will provide 10nm/7nm technologies in the near term—Intel, Samsung and
> TSMC.

In related news,

[https://www.extremetech.com/computing/276169-amd-moves-
all-7...](https://www.extremetech.com/computing/276169-amd-moves-all-7nm-cpu-
gpu-production-to-tsmc)

This leaves AMD completely dependent on a single company for all its (future)
manufacturing.

~~~
slededit
Yes but the massive losses at GloFlo validate their sale of it. They don't
have the volume alone to support an advanced node, and apparently GloFlo
doesn't even with additional customers.

Intel itself is also having huge issues here, but its arguable their huge
market share means it still makes sense to own a fab. If AMD takes a decent
slice of their market then it will come into question there as well. I don't
think they have the stomach to sell their fab business and from what I've
heard its so different from the mainstream fabs that its not easy for designs
to get ported.

------
processnode
Is Moore's Law DOA?

~~~
RantyDave
Given that it's been with us for forty+ years it's hard for it to be dead on
arrival. I've been hearing the words "physical limit" since 33MHz buses
arrived on 386's and yet somehow physics keeps being changed. That being said,
I think the change to 7nm and onwards is different - this is the first time
the economics of the whole thing has been questioned. And maybe a couple of
billion transistors per chip is enough? Perhaps it's time to advance along
some other axis?

